# HELP--Cannot delete files



## ebolag4 (Apr 11, 2002)

I have some files that I cannot delete, or even move.

If I use the keystroke to move them to the trash, the system ignores it. If I try to physically move them via mouse, the system says the files cannot be deleted.

If I try to move the files to another location , the system just makes a copy of the original and does not move the original. If I try to rename the files, I am told I do not have sufficient privileges.

I've tried everything I know how to do, even used SafeShred and DropNuke, but nothing works. 

Before you ask, yes I did log in as root. It still says I don't have sufficient privileges.

What's up with this?


----------



## Koelling (Apr 11, 2002)

What kind of files are they? Are they programs you installed or are they text documents? Is it all files in a directory or isolated occurrences? Also, what does "get info" tell you about the privileges?


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 11, 2002)

They are all text files. Usually Read Me's from recently installed software, and some are installer log files. They are all on the root level of my hard drive.

The privileges say "Read and Write" for everything. I just don't get this at all.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

Who is the owner of the files?  This is easily found by doing an ls -l from the Terminal.  Uh, issue this command in the same directory as the files.

If they are owned by another user, you can change ownership by doing a chown.  Read the manpages for chown to get exact details, because I'm not at my real computer right now, and can't remember the syntax.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 11, 2002)

Boy, do I feel stupid. I've been running OS X for quite a while now, but have not gotten into the UNIX/Terminal type stuff yet.

I'll give testuser's idea a try, but I really don't know anything about the terminal. Haven't needed to know yet, nor had the desire. I guess now I do.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 11, 2002)

The sudo chmod 775 / thing didn't work!

Is it just because I'm not familiar with Terminal?

Where can I learn more about Terminal?


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

> The read/write privileges for a file only prevents someone else from opening or changing the contents of that file.  It does not protect it from being moved or deleted.


Interesting -- I've never encountered this before.

ebolag: Don't feel bad -- there are bazillions of users who are not familiar with Unix.  Terminal information can easily be found on the web -- try a search through Google for "unix commands tcsh" for a huge listing.  Of course, specific questions can be asked here, and people like testuser can answer anything you throw at them... 

testuser:  This is a test of the testuser knowledge base system.    This is only a test.  "How many files are in a standard OS X installation?"  This concludes the test of the testuser knowledge base system.  Had this been an actual question I wouldn't have typed all this "This is a test" bit.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

> Before you ask, yes I did log in as root. It still says I don't have sufficient privileges.


I think this has been tried already, testuser.


----------



## ebolag4 (Apr 11, 2002)

nkuvu is right, I did try that before, but I just did it again to make sure I wasn't crazy.

When I try to drag the items to the trash, the system specifically says "Items cannot be moved to the Trash because they cannot be deleted."

Crazy.

Any other ideas folks. Reformat? Baseball bat? Flamethrower?

Naah. Would like something less drastic.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 11, 2002)

Since I am not at a real computer )), who is the default owner for files in OS X?  The Applications folder, for example.


----------



## Koelling (Apr 11, 2002)

> Where can I learn more about Terminal?


 I just found this awesome tutorial that covers more than just the basic cd ls pwd commands. You will find that at macosx.org and it is html or pfd if you want to keep it around for future reference.


----------



## neutrino23 (Apr 11, 2002)

If you are sure the files are not needed by OS X then remember the location, boot into OS 9 and delete the files.


----------

